# cad details for fire fighting works



## ابراهيم الجمل (9 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ ​ اقدم لكم​ ​ رابط مباشر لتحميل ملف اوتوكاد لتفاصيل اعمال الحريق 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/cqa6fkgyhcc4027/CAD_STANDARDS.rar

يارب ينال اعجابكم 
[/URL]​


----------



## ahmed_20 (22 نوفمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (28 ديسمبر 2017)

الشكر لله ياباشا .


----------



## ابوقليلة (3 يناير 2018)

مشكزر جدا


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله بعلمه.


----------



## م شهاب (15 سبتمبر 2018)

ممكن شرح لمرفقات الليسب واستخدامها في رسم شوب دروينغ غرفة مضخات فاير


----------

